
Do I dare call bullshit aloud? Do you? - revorad
http://blog.asmartbear.com/call-bullshit.html
======
blhack
There's a correct way to call bullshit outloud. Usually it fits the format of:

"Here is why what you're doing is wrong, here is why, and here is how to fix
it."

Most things that don't fit this format are self-serving for the person doing
the calling.

~~~
seanstickle
Just because you can see something is wrong doesn't mean you have a solution,
and not having a solution doesn't mean you shouldn't say that something is
wrong.

I would agree that "here is what you are doing is wrong, and here is why" is
always appropriate. But pointing out problems doesn't come with an obligation
to figure out how to fix it.

Criticism is a valuable role, whether or not you can fix the thing you find
broken.

~~~
thorax
I think this is fair, but it would be good form to admit when you don't have a
good alternative solution.

------
pauldisneyiv
Yawn. Not sure how daring it is to call-out a spammer.

Overall message is fine, but the preface story...

~~~
dasil003
Yeah I kept waiting for the other shoe to drop. Like what if the spammer was
Calacanis and immediately put the kabosh on all the OA's fundraising efforts
and speaking engagements? Now _that_ would have been a story.

------
cafard
I thought it was the Scythians, not the Macedonians, and that they decided
once sober and once drunk. But the Macedonians certainly were known as hard
drinkers.

------
spottiness
Calling bullshit aloud is usually risky for the person doing the calling. Even
when the message is well-taken, the messenger is always surrounded with a halo
of negativity. Yet, calling bullshit aloud is probably the most effective way
to get rid of bullshit, so it must be done!

To call bullshit aloud without worrying about Godin, Fried, or Spolsky, we
created "Blackspots". Blackspots are bullshits called aloud. They are
anonymous, they are what you think, and we (the spottiness.com team) use our
brains to moderate them.

There are also Goldspots and they are exactly the opposite, because excellence
should also be appreciated anonymously. Nothing to gain, nothing to lose, just
seeing the real perception emerge.

------
trotsky
Perhaps next Mr. Cohen would care to refute the likelihood of the FBI sending
me a pdf to discuss the disposition of my "US$1.5 Million United State
Dollars", or whether the mentioned herbal remedy will indeed make me a "MOVING
SEX MACHINE".

~~~
code_duck
'Thanks so much for extending me the privilege to let me purchase this one of
a kind herbal remedy, but I’m compelled to pass on your offer because sadly, I
am single and 'MOVING SEX MACHINE' is not, in fact, directly relevant to my
audience.' sounds reasonable.

------
mattdeboard
If you skipped right to the comments, a good summary of this is: The author
"finally grew the stones" to send a strongly worded email to a spammer.

------
Typhon
It's not always useful to call bullshit. Specifically, when confronted to that
kind of emails, the best policy is not answering.

Calling bullshit out loud is useful so that others can know it is bullshit.
Otherwise, the energy is best spent elsewhere.

------
dabent
I've found how loudly I call it is in direct proportion to how bad it smells.

------
Jd
Not if my karma is at risk...

------
swombat
Definitely the two martinis talking. Entertaining, though :-)

